# johntheripper and openmpi

## Melf

Hi,

I'm trying to get johntheripper working with multiple threads, but somehow it does not work  :Sad:  :

```

mpiexec -np 3 john --test --format=raw-md5

Benchmarking: Raw MD5 [128/128 SSE2 intrinsics 12x]... Benchmarking: Raw MD5 [128/128 SSE2 intrinsics 12x]... Benchmarking: Raw MD5 [128/128 SSE2 intrinsics 12x]... DONE

Raw:   10626K c/s real, 10626K c/s virtual

DONE

Raw:   10579K c/s real, 10579K c/s virtual

DONE

Raw:   10459K c/s real, 10459K c/s virtual

```

I think there should only be one result instead of 3. I have the following packages installed:

```

emerge -pv johntheripper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/johntheripper-1.7.9-r8  USE="mpi opencl openmp sse2 -cuda -custom-cflags -minimal (-mmx)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

emerge -pv openmpi

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-cluster/openmpi-1.6.4-r1  USE="cxx fortran heterogeneous ipv6 romio threads vt -mpi-threads" OPENMPI_FABRICS="-dapl -knem -ofed -open-mx -psm -sctp" OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES="-connectx-xrc -control-hdr-padding -dynamic-sl -failover -rdmacm" OPENMPI_RM="-pbs -slurm" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Do I need some special option or an additional entry in the /etc/john/john.conf? I could not find a bug report on this.

----------

## Melf

Is somebody else using johntheripper and is openmpi working for you?

I have tested it on a second computer but it did not work there too. So it is either a configuration issue ( I could not figure out one.) or a bug.

----------

## Melf

I opened a bug here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=478124

----------

